# Aurora Cigar Box Body Swap question.



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm considering buying a Cigar Box Ford J-Car for $5. The body has almost all of the pink chrome paint gone, but is intact structurally. I'd like to swap the original body for the orange, silver, and black T-jet Ford J-Car, and use the Cigar Box J-Car body on my AW T-Jet. 

Can I easily remove Cigar Box bodies and interchange them with T-jet ones? I

Second question--Should I really do it?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

cody6268 said:


> I'm considering buying a Cigar Box Ford J-Car for $5. The body has almost all of the pink chrome paint gone, but is intact structurally. I'd like to swap the original body for the orange, silver, and black T-jet Ford J-Car, and use the Cigar Box J-Car body on my AW T-Jet.
> 
> Can I easily remove Cigar Box bodies and interchange them with T-jet ones? I
> 
> Second question--Should I really do it?


yes U can...
the body is held on by 2 "Rivet" screws.. they look like rivets, but are actually threaded...

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, you should.
if the rivets are smooth, make a slot in them with a rotary (dremel) tool and then a screwdriver will remove them.
do it all the time


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

alpink said:


> yep, you should.
> if the rivets are smooth, make a slot in them with a rotary (dremel) tool and then a screwdriver will remove them.
> do it all the time


Thanks for the info. I did not know that.

Tom


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Also, the wheels that many of them came with were aluminum and were double flanged which makes keeping silicone tires on the wheel. They are a little difficult to get off of and back onto the axles but they are nice when you are done.
Old Blue


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

i might be wrong but i think the post are shorter on the cigar box ones also. so you might have to put spacers in them.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

hojohn said:


> i might be wrong but i think the post are shorter on the cigar box ones also. so you might have to put spacers in them.


You are correct on the post length issue.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

usually the front post is shorter and sometimes the rear post is longer.
Chris


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I only converted TWO Cigarbox cars, a Ford GT and the McLaren Elva, and neither had posts that were wrong, although I did shave the posts to lower the car a little more than the standard T-Jet body, although in the case of the Elva, it wouldn't allow much.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I converted a Toronado and worried about using the die cast bumpers on the car. It is heavier than the same car with plastic bumpers but it does not seem to slow the car or make it handle worse. I have to admit the chrome on the bumpers is significantly brighter than the plastic bumpers typically have at this age.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*die cast bumpers*



old blue said:


> I converted a Toronado and worried about using the die cast bumpers on the car. It is heavier than the same car with plastic bumpers but it does not seem to slow the car or make it handle worse. I have to admit the chrome on the bumpers is significantly brighter than the plastic bumpers typically have at this age.


in fact, the die cast bumpers, adding weight below existing center of gravity, and in front of front axle, behind the rear axle would tend to assist in handling abilities. especially keeping the pick up shoes (front of the chassis) planted during hard acceleration.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I only converted TWO Cigarbox cars, a Ford GT and the McLaren Elva, and neither had posts that were wrong, although I did shave the posts to lower the car a little more than the standard T-Jet body, although in the case of the Elva, it wouldn't allow much.


I did an early 1960's cigar-box Lola GT, with glass & interior (interior had 2B removed, of course)...
perfect fit as is......

Bubba 123 :wave: (TY 4 info R-3 ;-)


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's the bodies I picked out, paid a total of $11 bucks shipped for them all, including the Ford J-Car I was going to buy individually. Mustang will be changed to slot immediately after it arrives since the screws are already slotted

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/25...j9D2uxrSfce&eaid=7610324684&x_eaid=5d37a36a9b


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the thread cody, I am getting some of these too. Has anyone tried to strip off that chrome paint? How did it work? and What did you use?


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

41-willys said:


> thanks for the thread cody, I am getting some of these too. Has anyone tried to strip off that chrome paint? How did it work? and What did you use?


I learned (by accident) Blue Wolf works well. Stripped the chrome off of every Matchbox car I was detampoing at the moment. However, I doubt it's available outside of my area. The stuff's made only about a mile from my house, and several different stores in my area stock it, from small independent convenience stores all the way to Walmart and Sam's Club.

I'd say any strong non-diluted cleaner would do the job well.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ez off oven cleaner works well for stripping the chrome.
I use it on all the chrome ho slot car bodys I get .
put then in a small plastic container 
spray them and let them sit a little while and check on them
use rubber gloves when working with it .
rinse well with warm water and a old toothbrush


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

TUrns out, the "screws" were really just pins. I was able to pry them out. 

I got the body off the Ferrari, and I've ran into a problem. The front screw post is a little too forward to mount it to the chassis. Should I cut the wheel wells (it covers about half the front wheels), but that's something I don't want to do unless very necessary.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Or add spacers to the post?


----------

